# Midwest Slot show a hit!!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just wanted to give a quick report on the show........sales were great, and the place was packed!

Nice to see some board members there as well, it seams more and more are showing up......sorry I didn't have time to talk longer fordcowboy!

For those who missed it, here are three of our four tables......before the doors opened!












Here it is after the doors opened!













Hope all had a good time, and hope to see you in Richfield, Ohio next month!

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

So fotr those of us too far away to attend what was new and exciting this year

Roger Corrie


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How come you don't do the St Louis show?
hojoe


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Man I wish I could get to some of these shows. I'd have to take a roll of paper towel to clean up my drool as I walked around though looking at all I wished I had.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ligier, have you thought about going to the Toledo or Detroit slot shows? Are you in northeastern Indiana? If so, these two may not be too far from you. Someone here should know the dates for these shows.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've only been to the Matteson, IL show once but it was a killer show. 

The Toledo show got cancelled this year. Here's a listing of the shows that Buds will be at: http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/Show_Schedule_Mar05.htm

It looks like the Richfield, OH show is on the same day as the Detroit show. That's too bad because it presents a dilemma for the MI/IL/NW Ohio dealers. I hope they pick Richfield. It's a great show but not quite as large as Matteson. If Detroit and Richfield were on different dates I'd try to do both but if I have to pick one, it's Richfield. Plus, SCJ will be at Richfield.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

dlw said:


> Ligier, have you thought about going to the Toledo or Detroit slot shows? Are you in northeastern Indiana?


My problem really revolves around the distance to any of these shows more so than any other factor. Anything more than an hour and I would have to do some major planning and rearranging. With two young kids and a wife that doesnt' get much "me time" as it is, it just makes it difficult to say the least. One of these days though....


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like that show has grown in size and interest. I went 6 years ago when it was in Dolton IL in a dumpy little building. You meet a lot of HO guys and see a lot of cool stuff there and spend wayyyy too much money. :freak:

If you are in the upper Illinois area, there is a train show at the DuPage Co fair grounds the second Sunday of every month and there is usually somebody there with slot car stuff. There is also a large toy show there periodically with a lot of slot stuff.

Scott V.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It was good to see you at the show John. I had fun. I spent the money I made selling stuff. But I got some stuff I wanted. I also traded a Super II chassis with a K&K Quadralam armature for an A/FX Camaro orange/white and a Tuff One Dino Ferrari. I'm very optimistic about the show in November. Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

A little help please. Can't seem to find Richfield, Ohio in my road atlas. Where in Ohio would one find this fine metropolis?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Richfield is a little south of Cleveland. 

FYI - This is the coolest free online mapping & driving directions program I've found: http://maps.google.com/
Mapquest is okay (www.mapquest.com) too but not nearly as cool as Google Maps.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wanna trade that orange and white Camaro off????
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> Wanna trade that orange and white Camaro off????
> Chris


Yeah, do you? :devil: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

All

Here are the particulars for the Richfield show, and it is H-E-A-V-Y in HO scale:

April 17th, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield SAME LOCATION NEW NAME Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are $25 each through October 8th, after this date $30.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]

For those that are interested, we have a link at the bottom of our site with show listings.

Hope to see you there! 

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I was tinking of going to the Ohio show in April, That's not the one that's cancelled is it. I haven't decided if I'm going or not.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey Dragula and RR, that orange and white Camaro has a little issue with the driver side window post, other than that it is a nice car. I don't know about trading it though. If you guys want a picture of it I'll have to e-mail you one. When I try to download a picture on this BB it is too big. I haven't figured out how too shrink them yet. Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Randy,
Was just messing with you. I'm still lurking for my Rebel Charger before I worry about the highly sought after orange & white Camaro. Dave :thumbsup:


----------

